# Warnung: Samsung 2494HS



## Tytator (8. August 2009)

Habe den im Titel genannten Bildschirm von Samsung. 
Bei mir ging er kaputt und ich hatte krasse Probleme bei der Reparatur (musste mehrmals den Bildschirm einschicken. Einmal davon wurde er bei der angeblichen Reparatur zerkratzt).
Jetzt ist ein baugleicher Samsung bei einem Kumpel kaputt gegangen, und zwar in der gleichen Zeit mit den gleichen Probelemen (flackerndes Bild für mehrere Sekunden dann kein Bild mehr).

Es stellt sich heraus: Defektes Netzteil!

Darum kauft diesen Bildschirm nicht, sondern greift zu etwas anderem, außer ihr habt Spass daran einen Bildschirm mit einem defekten Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2009)

Da stellt sich die Frage ob man aus einer Einzelerfahrung eine verlaessliche Aussage ueber ein Produkt oder einen Hersteller treffen kann.


----------



## caine2011 (8. August 2009)

kann genauso gut zufall sein

hört doch mit eurer panikmache auf und schreibt den service an warum der support so einen mist fabriziert das hilft eher


----------



## heroe (8. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage ob man aus einer Einzelerfahrung eine verlaessliche Aussage ueber ein Produkt oder einen Hersteller treffen kann.



Danke, hab gleich den selben Gedanken gehabt.

Letztes Jahr riß der 2 Jahre alte Syncmaster 931BF meiner Frau die Hufe hoch. Ein Anruf bei Samsung, RMA ausgefüllt und 2 Tage später wurde der Monitor abgeholt und durch ein baugleiches Leihmodell ausgetauscht. Nach 2 Wochen kam der Monitor repariert zurück.

Ausgetauscht wurden lt. Lieferschein: 


Netzteil
Mainboard
Display
Ich hab dann angerufen und gefragt, obs nicht billiger gewesen wäre gleich einen komplett neuen Monitor hinzustellen. Ja, aber es ginge dabei um die Seriennummer, dessen Aufkleber ja auf der Rückseite pappt. Ok, mir egal, vom Gehäuse war ja das neue noch nicht von und der Monitor tut weiterhin seinen Dienst.

Ich bin vom Samsungservice auf jeden Fall begeistert 

lg heroe


----------



## Tytator (8. August 2009)

Bei mir wurde beim ersten Austausch durch Samsung das Display derart zerkratzt, dass ich das Teil nochmal einschicken musste.
Da wurde dann wieder einiges Ausgetauscht. Insgesamt hatte ich dadurch 2 Monate keinen Bildschirm, weil irgendein Typ bei der Reparatur vergessen hatte meinen Bildschirm wieder an GLS abzugeben.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass Samsung in der letzten Zeit zu wünschen übrig lässt. Aus eigener Erfahrung finde ich, dass das früher besser war, weil ich schon lange nur Samsung Bildschirme benutze.


----------



## Xion4 (8. August 2009)

Da halte ich dann auch gerne nochmal gegen. Als auf meinem 17" eine rote Linie auftauchte, wurde mein Monitor abgeholt, Ersatzgerät gestellt, und nach einer Woche wieder zurückgebracht. Und genau dass ist der Grund warum mein 22" ein Samsung ist, mein 40" LCD-TV ein Samsung ist und mein kommender 24"TFT auch einer ist.


----------



## JOJO (8. August 2009)

Hatte mit Samsung auch noch nie Probleme. Habe jetzt den 3 LCD im Betrieb. Der älteste LCD läuft fast 3 Jahre und über 12 Stunden am Tag. Der TV läuft und läuft...

Garantie ist aber nicht nur bei Samsung ein Thema, auch andere Hersteller verstecken sich da nicht. Aber wie auch immer, die Tagesform entscheidet bei den Mitarbeitern...

Habe jahrelang selbst im Service gearbeitet, kenne mich daher bestens


----------



## Tytator (9. August 2009)

Wieso alle Leute immer so ein scheiß Glück haben mit Techniksupport. Bei mir siehts anders aus: Defekte Grakas ohne Geld zurück, monatelang kein Bildschirm, Mainboards die nie wieder zurückkommen und noch mehr... Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## heroe (9. August 2009)

Tytator schrieb:


> Was mache ich falsch?


Anscheinend alles....

Wer 2 Monate ohne Ersatzgerät da sitzt, ist selbst schuld. Hast Du kein Telefon? Wie siehts mit deinen rethorischen Fähigkeiten aus? Die grammatischen sind ja nicht so doll und dein Sprachschatz ist reich an Schimpfwörtern und Fäkalsprache. 

Wenn Du also auf so eine Art den jeweiligen Service kontaktierst, wundert mich gar nichts. 
Nix für ungut, aber vielleicht muss man dir das mal sagen?!

lg heroe


----------



## Tytator (9. August 2009)

Ich besitze durchaus sogar mehrere Telefone, die ich auch benutze. Nur der gute Mann beim Samsungsupport erzählte mir, dass ich angeblich mit einer Verzögerung der Abholung von drei Tagen zu rechnen hätte. Da ich davon ausging, dass das ganze nicht länger als eine Woche dauert, wie mir auch zuerst versichert wurde, lehnte ich dieses Angebot ab. 

Aber anscheinend sitzt ihr hier alle selbst in irgendwelchen Servicecentern, sonst hat niemand so übertrieben gute Meinungen von diesen Betrügern.

Thread kann geclosed werden...


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. August 2009)

Ich arbeite im Einzelhandel und muss sagen, solche Scherze sind bei Samsung nicht selten. Aber teilweise ist der Support auch sehr gut - ich sage immer gerne, bei Samsung weiß die eine Hand nicht, was die andere tut. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die das in den Griff kriegen werden.
Edit: Kleiner Nachtrag: Defekte kann man bei jedem Hersteller haben, ebenso, dass auch mal eine Serie defekt ist. Jeder kocht nur mit Wasser, mein Beitrag soll Euch nicht von Euren Kaufentscheidungen abhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2009)

komisch, ich hol mir seit ca. 12-14 alle 2 jahre neue "haupt"teile für den PC, dazwischen auch mal nur ne neue festplatte oder so, auch mal nen neuen monitor, boxen, keyboard, MP3player, cams, DVDplayer, handy usw usw., auch meine eltern und mein bruder holen sich immer wieder mal multimedia-sachen und sachen für den PC - und in all den jahren hatten wir überhaupt erst 3 produkte, die wir reklamieren/einsenden musste: ein netzteil (nagelneu und pfiff sehr laut, wurde schon am nächsten tag vom shop anstandlos gegen ein neues getauscht), ein handy (zog nach 4-5 monaten plözlich den akku immer innerhalb eines tages leer, obwohl der o.k war - nach 2 vergeblichen reparaturen gab es das geld zurück) und ein mainboard von asus (nach 3 wochen bekam ich von asus ein fabrikneues).

Tytator scheint da wohl allein schon in der häufigkeit, in der es probleme gibt, ein Pechvogel zu sein...  


btw: von samsung haben/hatten wir in der familie auch 4 TFTs, nie ein problem. KANN sein, dass die mit einem modell probleme haben, das kann bei jedem hersteller vorkommen, aber nur weil du und ein kumpel mal ein problem hatten - also, ich kenn auch zwei leute, deren mercedes mal ne panne hatte - trotzdem würd ich deswegen nicht von mercedes abraten...


----------

